# INPUT needs "models"!



## LesleyJ (Jun 19, 2012)

Pump Users - would you like to be an anonymous model for INPUT? 

The centre poster on our exhibition stand has a pump company publicity photo, of a very toned midriff with a cannula plaster clearly showing. Some not-yet-pumpers have said it puts them off as its so visible and they wouldn't want to wear it like that. INPUT would like to replace this with some real-life photos. If you would like to model your pump by getting someone to take a close-up photo of you pulling up/down your clothing to reveal your cannula plaster, please contact input.enquiries@gmail.com. 

Thanks!


----------



## trophywench (Jun 19, 2012)

They'd throw up if they saw my belly, Lesley.  But happy to get husband to point his phone at it, and at least it will definitely look like the real world !  Cellulite rules KO.  Going to stress now about which knickers to wear, do I have any pretty ones I can still get into?  LOL  And are they clean?

Will email once I have a photo, fit to release into the wild .....


----------



## trophywench (Jun 19, 2012)

Just thought - it could do with being a montage couldn't it? - you know - midriff, belly, bum and thigh?

You know "you can put your cannula wherever you want to"  ?


----------



## hyper-Suze (Jun 19, 2012)

trophywench said:


> They'd throw up if they saw my belly, Lesley.  But happy to get husband to point his phone at it, and at least it will definitely look like the real world !  Cellulite rules KO.  Going to stress now about which knickers to wear, do I have any pretty ones I can still get into?  LOL  And are they clean?
> 
> Will email once I have a photo, fit to release into the wild .....



LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

Funniest thing I've read in ages!!


----------



## hyper-Suze (Jun 19, 2012)

LesleyJ said:


> Pump Users - would you like to be an anonymous model for INPUT?
> 
> The centre poster on our exhibition stand has a pump company publicity photo, of a very toned midriff with a cannula plaster clearly showing. Some not-yet-pumpers have said it puts them off as its so visible and they wouldn't want to wear it like that. INPUT would like to replace this with some real-life photos. If you would like to model your pump by getting someone to take a close-up photo of you pulling up/down your clothing to reveal your cannula plaster, please contact input.enquiries@gmail.com.
> 
> Thanks!



I could do some photos in a few months when I start getting a baby buldge, almost like an INPUTS version of the famous pregnant Demi Moore pic! 

Although I jest, it would show diversity and that pump are flexible for all stages of a persons life and that pregnancy wouldn't be a barrier!


----------



## trophywench (Jun 19, 2012)

Hear hear Suze - but where are the chaps?  You have to have men too!


----------



## LesleyJ (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks Suze and trophywench.  The montage of different sites is a great idea.  

And yes, come on men!  We want to see your bellies/love handles/thighs/arms too!

Cheers


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jun 21, 2012)

Trophywrench...

I was having similar thoughts about my stomach as well.....

Mind you, my midriff could act as a bit of a fund raiser though!

Guess how many stretch marks

First 2 children, left without stretch marks and a return to a nice flat tummy afterwards!  No 3 who sneaked in as a final addition to the family!  Decided to leave her mark(s)


----------



## trophywench (Jun 21, 2012)

The more stretch marks, scars, warts, moles (or even sebhorric keratoses, in my case)  the merrier, I say.  Shows we are real and we do this thing with NPs.

Lesley - you have gmail !!!  LOL


----------



## trophywench (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh well - here it is guys


----------



## trophywench (Jun 21, 2012)

Ooops LOL, just in case of any mis-understanding, the masculine shall include the feminine - and probably -  even the indeterminate!


----------



## LesleyJ (Jul 2, 2012)

We have a small but growing collection of "real" bellies now - thanks people!

Have a look at our Facebook group if you want to be inspired to pose!

https://www.facebook.com/InPutPatientAdvocacy


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jul 3, 2012)

Can we have a competition to who's got the most icky belly

I'm sure that I shall stand a rather good chance of coming first hehehe

Shall get daughter to take one tomorrow, and might even be brave enough to post here


----------



## AlisonF (Jul 3, 2012)

Lesley, I've emailed you a picture of my derriere, complete with infusion set. I hope no one ever hacks into your computer, your photo file must now contain a very strange collection.


----------



## LesleyJ (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks.

Our new montage is looking good.  Now I just need to be a bit creative with it and get it printed in time for the Nottingham exhibition!

Cheers all.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 7, 2012)

LOL, I wondered whose it was, Alison!


----------

